# Generator size



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Having just moved to Florida, I am wondering what size (gas) generator I would need to plug my fridge into, along with 1-2 fans and 1-2 lights for when the power goes out?
Also with the fridge and fans running 24 hrs a day and the lights a couple hours a day, how much gas would I need per day?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

We use this:

Westinghouse iGen2200

It will run 12 hours + on the eco setting with a tank of gas...

We alternate the fridge and lights at once, then separately the two outdoor freezers for an hour or so every 8 hours during an extended outage.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hurry and order. They are taking a long time to come in. 
We ordered a full house generator in January and they expect it in June or July.


----------



## R.Burgundy (Jan 26, 2021)

mnn2501 said:


> Having just moved to Florida, I am wondering what size (gas) generator I would need to plug my fridge into, along with 1-2 fans and 1-2 lights for when the power goes out?
> Also with the fridge and fans running 24 hrs a day and the lights a couple hours a day, how much gas would I need per day?


You might want to think a bit bigger than what you're currently planning. 
Does your water come from a well with an electric well pump?
The ability to run a window air conditioner could come in really handy in Florida. 
What about a dishwasher, washing machine, coffee maker or microwave? All of those require a surprising amount of power.

Generac makes a handy wattage chart:


https://www.lowes.com/pdf/portable_generator_wattage_chart.pdf



Also think about a dual fuel gas / propane generator (or conversion kit if you're handy)
Gas is messy to store, requires preservative and rotation at least yearly. Some municipalities prohibit the storage of more than a few gallons.
Propane never goes bad and the tanks can last years if stored in a dry place. You can legally keep hundreds of gallons of propane on your property if you have a tank installed for one or more propane appliances. But even if you feed the generator with grill tanks, you can often find them when the gas runs out or gas stations are without power.

I just got through the mid-atlantic ice storm and my propane converted generator kept us going for 8 days (running everything but the clothes dryer and hot water heater), and I never had to run out to buy gas.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Short answer-
A 1500 watt champion inverter generator will run our refrigerator, a couple of lights, two wood stove fans, phone chargers without effort.


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

Appliances like refrigerators and freezers pull a great deal more wattage upon start-up than they do when they are running. Research the start-up load for your refrigerator/freezer and plan accordingly.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I live in North Central Florida & have survived just fine using a 2500 watt generator. NO, I don't have all the comforts of a fully powered house, but I make it just fine. The bigger the generator the more fuel they use & the more they cost. A genset large enough to do everything that electricity can do at my house, would use close to 3 gallons of gas PER hour. LP gas is $$$ here, & natural gas is not available in many areas.
This is my set-up ;
If my power goes out, I resort to living in my master bedroom with bath. Using my 2500 watt genset & cords , it will run a window unit A/C for cooling , or a portable electric heater, for climate control. It will also run a small fan, a small TV, radio, a couple of lights , & a phone charger at the same time. Every few hours, I unplug the A/C & plug in the fridge to keep food cold. I do the same thing with the microwave & coffee pot. This is very comfortable for days at a time. Five days is the longest I have been without power. It sounds like a hassle, but it is not. My genset uses approximately a gallon of gas per hour this way. So, I keep some FRESH gas stored, as well.
I live on a well, so it will NOT run the well pump, NOR the hot water heater. I keep 10-15 gallons of fresh water stored for drinking,, coffee, etc. If possible, I fill both bathtubs full of water before the storm gets here & use that for flushing [ Pee twice , or more , = Flush once ] I sponge bathe in the tub water as well.
I live in the boonies & can also take a bath outside using a " Solar Shower Bag," that heats up the water. I use 1 gallon of water per shower. I rotate the stored gas & water every few months to keep it all fresh. I used stabilizer in the gas & a few drops of bleach in the 5 gallon water containers.
If you have any questions, you can send me a private message.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

R.Burgundy said:


> You might want to think a bit bigger than what you're currently planning.
> Does your water come from a well with an electric well pump?
> The ability to run a window air conditioner could come in really handy in Florida.
> What about a dishwasher, washing machine, coffee maker or microwave? All of those require a surprising amount of power.
> ...


City water, don't drink coffee, have a gas grill for cooking or restaurants within driving distance.
Sadly I am no longer 'handy'.
I am in 'the burbs' in the center of Fl, so power should not be out too long.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I use a transfer switch and have a 9K Honda for the whole house. But what I said about the 1500k Champion before will work. In fact, some generators like my 1500s have the ability to link to another, doubling the output. Using two, I was able to run my RV air conditioner, tv, etc while camping in the sticks.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> I use a transfer switch and have a 9K Honda for the whole house. But what I said about the 1500k Champion before will work. In fact, some generators like my 1500s have the ability to link to another, doubling the output. Using two, I was able to run my RV air conditioner, tv, etc while camping in the sticks.


I can’t wait till our new one is installed. Our neighborhood has huge ponderosa pines and all above ground power and cable due to the basalt it’s built on. We’ve been having huge windstorms with trees down everywhere and multi day power outages. Last time a couple of months ago, my husband wired a switch so we could run our furnace and he switched It back and forth to keep a freezer and fridge going in the garage Off a small Honda genny.
The new one will be very welcome. Of course, we will probably never have another power outage once it’s installed.
Its a Generac24kw air cooled that runs off of natural gas.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I put in a fully automated propane whole house generator, but to fit more specifically try



https://www.cat.com/en_US/consumer/sizingtool.html









What Size Generator Do I Need for My House - Chart & Calculator [2022 ]


How big of a generator do you need to run your household or RV appliances? Use our Calculator to find out now!




generatoradvisor.com


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I would be certain to store enough fuel to run the genny for a week. Gasoline can be rotated by pouring it into the truck and refilling the cans every 6 months. I can also siphon gas out of the truck so have that as a reserve. Propane stores forever. I have a 250 gallon tank and can fill smaller tanks from it. It looks like natural gas is not a reliable fuel source. In the recent polar vortex in TX the natural gas froze? during the cold weather.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Propane will freeze too. 

I think going too small is a mistake. I have two, one propane, one gas. The propane is an inverter so I can run my electronics on it safely. The gas is large enough to power everything in the house but the 220. But if I kill everything else in the house I can use the electric hot water tank.


----------



## R.Burgundy (Jan 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Propane will freeze too.
> 
> I think going too small is a mistake. I have two, one propane, one gas. The propane is an inverter so I can run my electronics on it safely. The gas is large enough to power everything in the house but the 220. But if I kill everything else in the house I can use the electric hot water tank.


Propane is prone to low pressure when cold and when drawing a large volume from a small tank. So the big installed tanks are less susceptible in all but the coldest climates. But grill tanks may choke under heavy load. One solution is to sit the grill tank in the generator exhaust stream to keep it warm (but not too close!).


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Ask your neighbors about their set-ups &&& how LONG they have been without power at a time. I did some relief work during the hurricanes of 2004-2005 and many people were without power for quite awhile. I was without for 5 1/2 days & know some were out for 2 weeks. BUT,,, some were left without a HOME !


*2000–present[edit]*

A beachfront home in Navarre Beach largely destroyed by Hurricane Dennis
Main article: List of Florida hurricanes (2000–present)
The period from 2000 to the present has been marked by several devastating North Atlantic hurricanes; as of 2017, 79 tropical or subtropical cyclones have affected the U.S. state of Florida. Collectively, cyclones in Florida over that period resulted in over $123 billion in damage, most of it from Hurricane Irma.[9] Additionally, tropical cyclones in Florida were responsible for 145 direct fatalities and at least 92 indirect ones during the period. Eight cyclones affected the state in both 2004 and 2005, which were the years with the most tropical cyclones impacting the state. Every year included at least one tropical cyclone affecting the state.

The strongest hurricane to hit the state during the period was Michael, which made landfall in Florida as a Category 5 hurricane–the strongest since Andrew in 1992. Additionally, hurricanes Charley, Jeanne, Dennis, Wilma, Irma, and Michael made landfall on the state as major hurricanes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We used propane for our generators and for heat and our temps went down as far as -28 F. I don’t think propane freezes (other than at like -300f) but the regulator can freeze up because of water vapor, and you just pour some hot water over it. We never had any problems ans we were definitely in a very cold climate.


----------

